

Show HN: A new way to like your videos and songs - liu3hao
http://partsie.com/welcome/

======
voidfiles
So, you have built a lot of interesting tools. For example, Youtube, and vimeo
have usefull JS API's that you can use to interact with the their flash
players, but other sites don't. The way you solved this by asking the user
could be an interesting way to bootstrap the problem of not knowing how long a
piece of media is.

Here is where you fell short though. I have the ability to mark part of the
timeline, but then I have no idea what to do next.

This is a little bit how I felt about the whole site, I wasn't entirely sure
what I was suppose to do.

------
frading
Hello liu3hao, looks like we are competing in a similar space (related website
in my profile, I am not trying to spam your post). I like your minimalism,
quite elegant. Good luck! Where are you located?

~~~
liu3hao
Thanks! I'm located in Singapore!

------
icco
Pretty cool idea. In the future I'd suggest linking to the about page first,
the welcome page linked here just confused me.

------
addandsubtract
What's the test account? Clicking on the button sends me to the login page.

~~~
liu3hao
You can try logging in using email: test@partsie.com and password: partsietest

